# [SOLVED] Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965



## melanie88

I've just installed windows 7 (x64) and have 2 questions in my device manager, they are:

1. Base System Device [Location: PCI Bus 4, device 0, function 2]
2. Base System Device [Location: PCI Bus 4, device 0, function 1]

help me please to solve these problems


----------



## Madcatz

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

click the link in my signature for the unknown device identifier. download that and run it, post back what the results are.


----------



## melanie88

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*



Madcatz said:


> click the link in my signature for the unknown device identifier. download that and run it, post back what the results are.


this program detected only one unknown device (don't know why =) )
and it says 'Unable to detect, hardware ID: TOS1901'

what could it be?

by the way, toshiba value added package is already installed. the problem still unsolved :4-dontkno


----------



## Madcatz

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

But, which Value Added Package did you install? I saw about 5 downloads for it, then also saw that the very latest one had the 64 bit versions hidden underneath the 32bit version (click the plus sign to see them).

But, did Vista originally come on it and you upgraded to 7?

Have you installed the chipset drivers for windows 7?


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

The System Base Device is the card reader.

Try to install the Vista 64-bit driver from the Toshiba website. It may work


----------



## melanie88

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*



Madcatz said:


> But, which Value Added Package did you install? I saw about 5 downloads for it, then also saw that the very latest one had the 64 bit versions hidden underneath the 32bit version (click the plus sign to see them).
> 
> But, did Vista originally come on it and you upgraded to 7?
> 
> Have you installed the chipset drivers for windows 7?



i've downloaded and installed the following driver:
Version: 1.2.27_64
Applicable Categories: ACPI, TVAP, Toshiba Utility, Utility
Operating System: Windows Vista 64, Windows 7 (64bit)

as far as i get it's the right one.
i didn't upgrade my OS, but re-installed it. and isn't the above mentioned driver for the chipset? i'm not competent in this question(

could you tell me what exactly driver i should download and install, plz


----------



## melanie88

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*



makinu1der2 said:


> The System Base Device is the card reader.
> 
> Try to install the Vista 64-bit driver from the Toshiba website. It may work


thanks a lot! i've solved one problem having installed driver for card reader


----------



## melanie88

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

*2 Madcatz* i'm sorry for my stupidity. i've installed as well driver for chipset, which is Version: 9.1.1.1015
Applicable Categories: Chipset, Driver
Operating System: Windows 7 (32bit), Windows 7 (64bit)

but it didn't help me. still there's some unknown device which is not identified with your program, it's unknown device, hardware ID: TOS1901


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

See the article below may help with the Unknown Device.

http://aps2.toshiba-tro.de/kb0/TSB7501W20006R01.htm


----------



## melanie88

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

many thanks both of you, really appreciate your help.

the strange thing is on this pic
may be i'm going crazy i don't know, but this pc now has all the drivers installed, still i see this '!' sign...


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

Open Device Manager > click View > choose show hidden device

What (if any) error are showing?


----------



## melanie88

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

finally i did it, what my pc needed was Firmware Linkage Driver
this link helped me http://techforcommoners.blogspot.com/2009/10/dreaded-tos1901-missing-device-on.html

thanks a bunch again!!


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Unknown Base System Device Driver Toshiba Satellite A505-S6965*

Glad you got it sorted and Thanks for posting back with results.

You can mark this thread solved under thread tools at the top of this page.


----------



## jmendez78

The card reader is the issue. Thanks to this forum. For users with Satellite U305-S5077 the driver can be found here:

Model Content Page

Select "Card Reader" from the Categories drop down menu.


----------

